# Sequenced Halloween Lighting



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody work with light sequencing?

I've done it for stage but customer wants something that will work for her automated residential setup.

Crestron system runs the house and can sync via rs232 apparently..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lightarama.

WowLights.

Animated Lighting.

et al.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, 480, now just have to talk to the Crestron people and see what can be done


----------

